# Opening for a female rat, Chicago area IL



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

My attempts to rehome the stray female rats I found have apparently failed and she is now part of my mini menagerie. As such I am looking for a second female to be her companion. I am not worried about breed or type. The one I have is a hooded, maybe a year old. I have limited transportation but can pay for transportation with a pet taxi if necessary--would need to be open to a return if they turn out to be incompatable.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I have some girls I am trying to adopt out from an accidental litter. I'm in Indiana and would be willing to drive to you. Would you be interested?


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

If you are up for the trip I am interested. I will pm my email.


----------



## EmilyGPK (Jul 7, 2014)

I am still looking for a female friend for Piper.


----------



## HighwayStar (Aug 20, 2010)

I am sorry it took me so long to reply. It has been a hectic week with my great-grandmother passing away. I have a couple girls still. If you send me your email we can hammer out the details.


----------

